# homemade torque



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

not a bad little shooter. i would say worth the green. call up simple shot and get ya one. the shape of the frame is very nice in the hand.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

looks very elegant, congratulations!

how does this attachment method works, do you have more pics of it?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

its just a homemade flipclip. more or less.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Real nice! Can't wait to see the one off Torque slingshots made by the members here.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Is the template available? I am gonna have to get me a Torque, they look sooooo cool!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

No templates. For the near term it will be by interpretation only, and Jeff looks like he nailed it!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That looks so good. Green, best color :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: for a Torque. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice work! I got a green one on the way. Super excited to actually hold this shooter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks fellows for the kind words. like i said, get ya one of these. i am very impressed with this design. i'm nota very good shot but i do fairly well with this. hats off to Nathan and friends.


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

TSM said:


> Nice work! I got a green one on the way. Super excited to actually hold this shooter.


i like the green myself. happy shooting, and most of all have fun.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a beauty full slingshot
Cheers 
And would like to see your clip's to 
or some more pics from that beauty in sun light


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I wonder if Metropolicity make some laser-cut Torque version for himself


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff very well done,she looks sweet


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice shooter. Give us a shooting video ;p


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

wow! nice slingshot!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> I wonder if Metropolicity make some laser-cut Torque version for himself


Now, there's a thought! Al. cored, Torqued Right Up! ...black G-10, or Cocobolo scales, or, green scales with pearl white overs...Yum!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice job replicating it. Love your clips.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice repro.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Jeff!

Congratulations! Nicely done and thanks for keeping the flow of the outlines 

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Jeff!
> 
> Congratulations! Nicely done and thanks for keeping the flow of the outlines
> 
> ...


thanks man. this is a great design.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just ordered a torque today! Can't wait to shoot it. I really like the design.


----------

